#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  NEBOSH IGC in occupational health & safety materials plus questions

## waleedsalama

NEBOSH IGC in occupational health & safety materials plus questions
have a nice time reading and studing 

due to the limit amount to upload a file i will send it as reply attachment email to anyone asks for
plz send reques to salamawaleed@yahoo.com 
best regards


Eng. Waleed M. Morsy


Authorized OSHA Trainer
HSE Instructor
EgyptSee More: NEBOSH IGC in occupational health & safety materials plus questions

----------


## mail2aditya

Please send it to :
mail2aditya@gmail.com

----------


## rivgnesh

rvignesh1983@gmail.com pls send it to this mail

----------


## kkhalid

please send to kamransoft@gmail.com

----------


## Mohamed

dear you can use the following link to upload the file and after that give us the link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Tarique

Slam e Rehmat 

Hope my mail will find you very best of your health and time.
I am in dire need of this specific book.If some how possible kindly send the link at tarikuek7@gmail.com







> NEBOSH IGC in occupational health & safety materials plus questions
> have a nice time reading and studing 
> 
> due to the limit amount to upload a file i will send it as reply attachment email to anyone asks for
> plz send reques to salamawaleed@yahoo.com 
> best regards
> 
> 
> Eng. Waleed M. Morsy
> ...

----------


## avrax75

Please send it to avrax75@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## jay1974

Please send it to gmusu1974@yahoo.com.au
thanx

----------


## nskvc

Waleed,
Can you send to sankarakrishnann@gmail.com?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## alex_giaan

Please send it to :
alex_giaan@yahoo.com

thanks

----------


## vangroom

Hi salam E Rahmat,
Please send me the safety questions and training notes.
Insha allah

----------


## rash21stcen

pls send it to
rasheed_sheikh2002@yahoo.com

----------


## ericssion

please send it at kannan81@gmail.com, thank u sir

See More: NEBOSH IGC in occupational health & safety materials plus questions

----------


## SA_FETY

rnavinkumar87@gmail.com... thank u

----------


## hbili

Please send it to hbili@yahoo.com
Thank you!

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

PLEASE SEND OHSA MATERIALS TO :
rajamanickams@gmail.com
Thanks in advance
S RAJAMANICKAM

----------


## ivanilych

please upload for all. thank you

----------


## haree

pls send the download link to 

lrkhk@hotmail.com

thanks

haree

----------


## rash21stcen

Pls send it to 
rash21stcen@gmail.com 

Regards
Rasheed

----------


## Tarique

Dear Brother 

Hope my mail will find u nery well.

Pls send the link on tariquek7@gmail.com

----------


## deepsee

plz send it to 
dc10@in.com
thanx.

----------


## ashishved

Mr. Waleed Salama,
Please send me the NEBOSH IGC Study materails and questions and answers.

Thanks,
Ashish.

----------


## ashishved

Mr. Waleed Salama,
Please send me the NEBOSH IGC Study materails and questions and answers.
Please send the link on e-mail: rigdoctor@yahoo.com

Thanks,
Ashish.
__________________

----------


## nasi uduk

please send me : karnopati@yahoo.com

thx b4

----------


## ashzen

Pls send it to ashzen2417@yahoo.com

See More: NEBOSH IGC in occupational health & safety materials plus questions

----------


## tigerman2008

Dear Eng.
plz send request to tigerman2005eg@yahoo.com

thanks at all

----------


## sanjay70

pls send it to
sanjay_safety@yahoo.com

----------


## maryadi

plz send to mudakir_terpidana@yahoo.com

----------


## Theyagarajan

Please send it to     ramtrajan@yahoo.co.in

Thanks,
Theyagarajan

----------


## youssef09

thank

----------


## waleedsalama

dear all i send it to all friends who list thier email 
best regards

eng.waleed salama 
Authorized OSHA trainer

----------


## itshman

Dear Sir,
Plz send it to me as soon as possible to itshman2003@hotmail.com
Hisham Amin

----------


## kooll77

please to send it

yacine_yanice@yahoo.fr

----------


## attiahf

Dear Dr. Salama
can you lease fowrward materials and exam to my mail **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
thanks

----------


## ivanilych

post this material for all to share, please

----------


## dszmlwyn

thanks in advance

pls send to dszmlwyn@gmail.com

----------


## DOHAQATAR

hi hi

See More: NEBOSH IGC in occupational health & safety materials plus questions

----------


## nayakya

Please send me the NEBOSH IGC in occupational health & safety materials plus questions on the following email address 

nayakya@sify.com


Thanks.

nayakya

----------


## josejohn

can u mail it to jose941978@gmail.com


Thanks

----------


## dave_marindra

Assalamualaikum, 

Dear expert, 

Pls kindly send it also to david.marindra@gmail.com

thanks

dave

----------


## abu-mohd

> NEBOSH IGC in occupational health & safety materials plus questions
> have a nice time reading and studing 
> 
> due to the limit amount to upload a file i will send it as reply attachment email to anyone asks for
> plz send reques to salamawaleed@yahoo.com 
> best regards
> 
> 
> Eng. Waleed M. Morsy
> ...



Dear Eng. Waleed,



Salaam Alaykum. Let me use this opportunity to introduce my self. My name is Baba Abubakar-Sadiq Mohammed. I am a registered member of Egyptian Petroleum Community Forum moderated by Eng. Mohamed. I am a graduate of Chemical and Petroleum Engineering.



I want to kindly seek your assistance to request for NEBOSH IGC in OH&S materials and questions. Presently, I am preparing for the November class and wish to have a first hand information in teaching and learning format of the course and also to guide me on how well I will prepare for the training so that I can be comfortable during my training. I will so much appreciate this gesture to help us the upcoming generation.



I sincerely thank you so much anticipation of this opportunity. 



Wa Salaamu Alaykum.







Sincerely,





Baba, Abubakar-Sadiq M.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

can u mail it to achmadnureddin@yahoo.com

thanks

----------


## alanjiao

Slam e Rehmat,

Appreciate it if you can send them to jiaolei@gmail.com
\

----------


## abu-mohd

> NEBOSH IGC in occupational health & safety materials plus questions
> have a nice time reading and studing 
> 
> due to the limit amount to upload a file i will send it as reply attachment email to anyone asks for
> plz send reques to salamawaleed@yahoo.com 
> best regards
> 
> 
> Eng. Waleed M. Morsy
> ...



Please send your NEBOSH IGC materials and questions to abu-mohd@live.com

----------


## aan09

Pls forward this data. Thanks in advance.

aan_09@rediffmail.com

----------


## poya2000

please mail it to ali.kianpour@gmail.com

----------


## enterdename

Please send me the NEBOSH IGC in occupational health & safety materials plus questions on the following email address

enterdename@yahoo.co.uk

----------


## maaris

Dear Sir,
Eng. Waleed M. Morsy
Authorized OSHA Trainer
HSE Instructor, Egypt.

Assalamu alaikum...varahmath....

Kindly send the same notes & questions for me too. How to prepare as OSHA trainer 
and to get authorization. Kindly help. Almighty shower you with NIHmath & Rahmath Insha Allah. My Email id : ishamari@sify.com. Thanks in advance.

----------


## dietcoane

Please send me the updated ones as well. thank you soo much in advance



barlaas@gmail.comSee More: NEBOSH IGC in occupational health & safety materials plus questions

----------


## shaibani

Please , Could you send it to :

capt.ehab@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## dietcoane

sent

----------


## cidsankar

> NEBOSH IGC in occupational health & safety materials plus questions
> have a nice time reading and studing 
> 
> due to the limit amount to upload a file i will send it as reply attachment email to anyone asks for
> plz send reques to salamawaleed@yahoo.com 
> best regards
> 
> 
> Eng. Waleed M. Morsy
> ...



Please send it to : v.ravisankar@gmail.com & ravi_agni2@rediffmail.com

----------


## indexgainer

Respected Member,
                      I am new member and safery professional. can u please send NEBOSH IGC in occupational health and safety material plus questions to my mail id megapriya06@gmail.com
                      Thanks in advance
Regards
B.Selvakumaran

----------


## rommarie

Please send it to me rommarie2@yahoo.com

----------


## jaswantverma

plz send me at jaswantverma@gmail.com

----------


## def8

please send it to me defd55@googlemail.com

----------


## cidsankar

ease forward it to : ravi_agni2@rediffmail.com

----------


## huzwas

Dear Mr.Waleed M. Morsy,

Kindly send me a copy at my mail id huzwas@yahoo.com

----------


## cidsankar

Plz mail to the folloing ID: ravi_agni2@rediffmail.com

thanks

----------


## jarod chai

Dear Sir, Could me send me a copy too? Thanks in advance. My email address is ch2_083@yahoo.com.sg.

----------


## ravi

please sent to ravispb67@yahoo.co.in
thanks.


raviSee More: NEBOSH IGC in occupational health & safety materials plus questions

----------


## gillcj

cjgillanders@yahoo.co.uk

Thank you

----------


## alberto.cavallini

alberto.cavallini@gmail.com
Thank you very much

----------


## cidsankar

Dear Sir,

Kindly mail me the materials to my personnel Mail Id : ravi_agni2@rediffmail.com

regards

V.Ravisankar
Scientist
ISRO, India

----------


## rajpd28

Please send the same in ifile link.

Regards

RKD

----------


## jojeecares

Dear Sir,

Kindly send the file to junaid_shaikh8@hotmail.com

----------


## salahbouz

pls send it
salah.bouziane@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## casaouis02

Thanks,
But Why not share the document with forum members.

----------


## sanjay70

please send it to
sushilkteacher@gmail.com

----------


## guru4life

Please could you send to ichinedu@yahoo.com

----------


## goldmarlboro

please upload again as the link is dead

----------


## baseetu

pls, send the material NEBOSH safety training notes to my email address:basi42002@gmail.co
thanks

----------


## baseetu

here's my email:basi42002@gmail.com
pls,kindly sent the NEBOSH safety training notes


thanksSee More: NEBOSH IGC in occupational health & safety materials plus questions

----------


## Dawood

Salaam
plz forward it to   d4u760@hotmail.com
Thanx

----------


## ajucini

Please send to me also
ajucini

----------


## armanda

Dear Sir, would you please to send it to my email: dani.ohs07@yahoo.com

thank's a lot.

regards,

Dani

----------


## Tajjuwert

Salaam,
brother i am appearing for nebosh igc,can you plz send sample questions to mazhar0302@gmail.com

thanks,may allah keep you safe and sound.

Mazhar alam

----------


## mansell

Hi there, I am interested in these papers will you email them to me on amansell07@hotmail.co.uk 
Thank you in advace

----------


## babardel

Dear Sir, Could me send me a copy too? Thanks in advance. My email address is laurentiu.zamfirescu@gmail.com

----------


## Dawood

Deal All,
 below is the link for NEBOSH IGC course material+exam questions+ some useful handbooks
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
i dont know y the hell ppl ask to send emails and then dont bother to reply
enjoy all

----------


## Dawood

if any one of you have the formats for following jobs plz help me

1-Job Safety Analysis
2-human behaviour risk assessment
3-training need analysis
4-GAp analysis

----------


## babardel

Thak you.

----------


## akiller

please send me to musabammadkhan@hotmail.com

----------


## visa

Please send it to naseerahmed2551@yahoo.com

thanks.

----------


## DORIO

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NEBOSH International General Certificate in Occupational Health and Safety Book
 +


Unit IGC 1 - Management of Health and Safety
Unit IGC 2 - Control of International Workplace Hazards
Unit IGC 3 - International Health and Safety Practical ApplicationSee More: NEBOSH IGC in occupational health & safety materials plus questions

----------


## DORIO

Introduction to Health and Safety at Work, Second edition
The Handbook for the NEBOSH National General Certificate
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## byju2u

Please send it to byju2u@rediffmail.com Thank you

----------


## reza-amin

Would you please send it to:   reza_engineer@hotmail.com
Thanks a lot

----------


## akill3r

kindly send me at musabammadkhan@hotmail.com

----------


## seklux

please send it to kayslux@gmail.com. it will be appreciated. Tanx

----------


## mprajput

pls send it to
mprajput30@rediffmail.com

----------


## jacojroets

Please send to jacojroets@gmail.com Thanx!

----------


## berdem

thx bro...

----------


## goldmarlboro

please post to my email address marlboro.day@gmail.com

----------


## manyuravi

Dear Sir,
Please send me the study material for Nebosh IGC link soon to my mail id manyuravi@gmail.com
Thnaks a lot.
Ravi

----------


## nael

dear sender 
could you please kindly send this book to 
n_alkhamisee@yahoo.com
Thanks alot

----------


## hassan_abdelghany

Mr. Waleed, plz send me the materials: hassan.abdelghany@dpworld.com

See More: NEBOSH IGC in occupational health & safety materials plus questions

----------


## waleedsalama

Nebosh IGC 
       Nebosh IOG
          .
 :   -   

   :
    +      .
:
    ,          :          ,     -                 ,     HSE    ,  ,         .

 :     (    ).

Nebosh International General Certificate

    IGC :
-    3  (  1,2         2.5 )                .

 :          (        -     )        .

 :    30       .
 :          ,                   .
 :   29  2011  ,    30  2011.
 :   28   2012   ,    28  2011.

Nebosh Oil & Gas International Caertificate

       IOG:
-              2.5 .
 :        (        -     )        .

 :    20       .
 :                   .

 :   29  2011  ,    30  2011.
 :   28   2012   ,    28  2011.

        (     )

  :    +        +   +   +    +       +    .
__________________________________________________  __________

:      :

       Nebosh IGC    / 

         Nebosh IOG   / .


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 




1-    
2-          
3-    /   /   
4-               .
5-       .

 ,
.  


 : 0168046250

Mode of Study: Open & Distance Learning

Exam place: Sofitel Cairo Maadi Towers Hotel 
CAIRO


Contact: Mr. Waleed Morsy
Phone: 0168046250

email:  salamawaleed@yahoo.com

----------


## das_joydeb

Please send it to :
das.joydeb@gmail.com

thnks

----------


## mujtaba583

Good day sir,
Please send me the copy at mujtaba583@yahoo.com

Looking forward for your prompt and favourable reply.

----------


## dren

Please, can you  send it to drenlog@gmail.com.

Thanks in advance!

----------


## zuberu

please send to zuberu_y@yahoo.com

----------


## riskexpert

Hi Dorio,

Will you please upload the file again.

Thanks
Riskexpert

----------


## salman20

please send for me at
salmanzafar33@hotmail.com

----------


## thuanvinhan1

Can anyone upload documents for learning NEBOSH Oil and Gas Technical? Many thanks Sir.

----------


## ramanuja72

Waleed Kindly send it to m.ramanujam@gmail.com. Thank u.

----------


## vadivelkumar

Dear Sir,

Please send it to avkumar.cool@gmail.com

Regards,
Vadivelkumar

----------


## sonnymor

Dear Sir,

Kindly send the materials to sonnymor@gmail.com.

Thanks in advance.

Sonny

----------


## yogacruise

Dear Sir,



Kindly send the materials to yogacruise@gmail.com.

Thanks in advance.See More: NEBOSH IGC in occupational health & safety materials plus questions

----------


## noman1405

Respected sir,
can u pls send me the material?
my email is    nomiswiss@hotmail.com

----------


## madil529

kindly send me at muhammadadilfarooq@gmail.com

----------


## yuva_145

Thanks for the share.
Can u please send it to raja.kalakuri@gmail.com

----------


## chrisfugiel

Can you send to chrisfugiel@gmail.com

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

----------


## justiceinc2000

send to justiceinc2000@yahoo.com. God bless

----------


## akbavra

Hello please find attached , NEBOSH IGC Keywords definition below. 
It is very Useful for NEBOSH IGC 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## akbavra

Hello all, 
Please find below direct link to download IGC books **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Hello all, 
> Please find below direct link to download IGC books **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



That is not a direct link, I refuse to login with my Facebook, our identity should not be required.

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Hello all, 
> Please find below direct link to download IGC books **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



That is not a direct link, I refuse to login with my Facebook, our identity should not be required.

----------


## duddek

please submit the link as sharing folder through google drive or dropbox* so i can download it from there.
my email : dudi.siemens@gmail.com

----------


## samkum

Please send to   tosampath@gmail.com

See More: NEBOSH IGC in occupational health & safety materials plus questions

----------


## Srajeshkumar

Please send it to srajeshk1@gmail.com

----------


## turbosri_mech

Please send it to shamonsam23@gmail.com

----------


## samkum

Thank you Dear Morsi. Please do send it to my mail
tosampath2003@yahoo.com

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friend
Please send it to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com 
thank you in advance

----------


## jahel

Dear Friends anybody has new NEBOSH IGC Q&A? it will be appreciated if anybody upload this.

----------


## nnarvind

Kindly upload to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## airliner

Please send it to fotismav@gmail.com

----------

